# Rational Combi oven



## Guest (Aug 29, 2016)

my work is letting me use their rational for canning.  would this work or would it just be pointless? i havent been able to find aanything on it or cooking times and would the times change?

just looking to see if i could have fun with this expensive toy!


----------



## michaelfoodie (Aug 26, 2015)

Although I don't know the answer (sorry!), Rational do offer support for when you try something different / update the menu. If you don't get an answer here, could be worth contacting a Rational rep?


----------



## thomas fontaine (Oct 2, 2016)

Use 130°C steam

Cook 20' with 120°C core temperature

cans are supposed to be strerile that way

please don't ask me how to check the temperature inside the can with the probe

industry uses thermo buttons that collect data that are stored with date and time


----------

